# What is Hacking?



## c monkey (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok, I have two basic 40 hour tivo series 2 boxes and I keep reading all this about hacking. What exactly is hacking, what does it do (what are the benefits), and how can I increase the memory of my Tivos? I am a rookie at this but I am learning fast. Everyone on hear has been so helpful. I would appreciate help on this one as well. Thanks a million!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Hacking, in the context of this board, is to run 3rd party apps on the TiVo hardware, excluding the necessary kernal security breach.

Hacking does not include stealing pay TV services, or working with stolen TV services, or making the TiVo work without the paid service.

Hacking can include video extraction, but that is forbidden here.

Increasing recording capacity is discussed in the Upgrade Forum here.


----------

